
Show HN: Devlids – Gallery of Stickered Laptops - ingomaro
https://devlids.com
======
cpayne624
I like it. Assuming you're tagging them manually as they come in. The tagging
is super useful for discovering other devs w/similar interests.
[https://devlids.com/all/tag:ruby](https://devlids.com/all/tag:ruby) I think
it should be highlighted (or at least have some indication that there is
tagging somewhere on the landing page). Maybe just list the top tags across
the top or something, with a tag-specific page listing all of 'em. Nice work

------
ingomaro
DevLids.com is a gallery of stickered laptops from tech/design/science-related
fields.

------
alexis302000
thank you!

